# DigiCam - Budget= 10k



## Indyan (Sep 29, 2008)

I am looking to buy a digicam in the 10k range.
Digit gave best performance award to A470 in this range. But they didnt review anything from the Cybershot series. So I was wondering if there is any cybershot model that would do better in this range?
Also what is the current cost of SONY CYBERSHOT W150, SONY CYBERSHOT W130, Canon IXUS 80 IS and Canon IXUS 75?
Is IXUS 75 better than A470 in terms of image quality?


----------



## toofan (Sep 29, 2008)

Indyan said:


> I am looking to buy a digicam in the 10k range.
> Digit gave best performance award to A470 in this range. But they didnt review anything from the Cybershot series. So I was wondering if there is any cybershot model that would do better in this range?


Ya i too wondered. but i don't think they have any better model then Canon at any range except sony DSC H50.



> Also what is the current cost of SONY CYBERSHOT W150, SONY CYBERSHOT W130, Canon IXUS 80 IS and Canon IXUS 75?


Canon Ixus 80 is @ 10500
A470 is 5.9k
Canon IXUS 75 is 12k.
w150 14k
w130 12.2k
Canon IXUS is much better then A470.

I would suggest you Canon A720IS @ 10500. and its the best of all the models you have mentioned. And is a very very good vfm.
If you like to save some money then A570 for 8.5k is also good but not as good as A720IS.


----------



## chitvan (Oct 7, 2008)

go for Canon Powershot A570IS or A720IS(for super macro or higher optical zoom)....


----------



## Indyan (Oct 7, 2008)

I think I will get A720IS.


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 8, 2008)

Indyan said:


> I think I will get A720IS.



good choice buddy u will not regret it .. ..tell us how it performs once u get it ..


----------



## Indyan (Oct 8, 2008)

I am closing this thread since I have made my decision.


----------

